# ASTRA: Meguiars #105



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Following a recent detail the full post for which can be found here (Link to: ASTRA:The Detail). Here's a mini review of a new product from Meguiars USA.











Meguiars #105 Ultra Cut Compound, also shown a new W500 double sided wool pad. 

Here's the blurb from the Meg's site:

_Exclusive, super-micro abrasive technology FEATURES: • Ultra-fast cutting removes 1200 grit or finer sanding marks • Super-micro abrasives leave best in class finish • Also great for removing scratches, defects, acid rain and severe swirls/holograms_

The previous Megs scale of abrasiveness had #85 at 10 - the top of the scale. For this product they have altered the packaging to make way for a higher scale #105 measuring 12











The product is based on the non diminishing abrasive technology first developed for the Megs #86 Solo polish. The idea on this one being that you polish out the defects, cutting for as long as necessary then remove the marring with a finishing polish.

Meguiars state the product is only suitable for use with a wool pad on a rotary, however owing to my W500 having a 5/8 threaded adaptor and my custom converter adaptor not being ready in time, all of the testing we did was with Meguiars pads by rotary and G220 or by hand (oh yes, get ready for the future!)

First up to say, this is a classic Megs style polish, feeling in use very similar to all the range, kind of like an old friend, just with a huge ability to cut.

L200 Steve was merrily polishing away the oxidation on the side of the ASTRA, using two to three hits of Megs #83 achieving a very high standard of finish using his trusty Metabo and a W7006 polishing pad when I suggested it was time to try the #105. He switched over to a set with the #105 and managed to achieve the same level of removal and finish in one set.





















Following this discovery, he switched the W7006 cutting pad on to the G220 and also found the product to be very effective. Working on the relatively soft single stage paint on the ASTRA, working by G220 and a W7006 cutting pad, 5 microns of paint was removed with only a few passes. Yes marring was left, but product removal was greater than 4000 grit wet and dry.











G220 handle not just a sales gimmick











I then took over with the G220 and a 4 inch SFX 2 yellow pad cutting in the boot and other tight areas making light work of the oxidised paint.

We then tried the product by hand similarly finding its level of cut was impressive to say the least.











The finish left showed a lot of marring but this could easily be polished out in the soft Vauxhall single stage with Menzerna PO 85RD.

When I first enquired about this product with Tom at Megs UK, he had said Megs UK are not currently intending to bring the product in to the UK owing us not being a wool pad loving nation and this product being designed to work with a wool pad. 

This is a shame, on the findings made, more testing is needed I agree but so far it looks a phenomenal product.

Lets hear from Steve

Most defect removal jobs have always been polished using a couple of hits of Megs #83 first, and only if the finish after these two sets with #83 have been unacceptable, have I moved up to either Meguiar's #84 or Menzerna Power Gloss. Infact, I'd much rather do many hits of #83 or #84 than have to use Power Gloss, I do not find that this compound suits my style of polishing.

The new #105 compound, on a polishing pad did something that I didn't think that it would. It stayed quite wet through out it's use, giving good lubrication to the pad, and you could see the difference that its strong cut was making as you made each pass over the surface.

With us using it first on an oxidation job, you could see the colour improve each pass that was made. The #83 for example needed many passes to make the slightest of differences in comparison.

We did a couple of 'quick' sets, doing only a few sets of passes per set, the finish left restored in colour, but exhibiting the marring from the coarse polish.

We then did a couple of longer sets, doing more passes per set to see if the polish was breaking down - The same polish induced marring was still visible. There was no visible sign of any reason to try and extend the set for the sake of the finish left. Instead, as soon as you see that the defects have gone, the set is finished.

The PTG showing us that a couple of quick sets with the #105 was removing about the same amount of total thickness as my previous combination of multiple #83 sets. The only difference being just how quickly the #105 enabled me to do the defect removal - Less than a minute of total polishing time per set.

The marring left behind by the #105 was easily removable by my final polish using Menzerna PO85RD on a Megs finishing pad. The marring seemed no worse, and probably a lot better than the finish left by 4000 grit W&D.

The time savings through using this product were very noticeable, even when using Power Gloss to cut out deeper defects, I tend not to see any savings in time spent polishing.

When using the #105 by Meguiar's G220 it took slightly longer to get the result we were looking for, 2 minutes per set perhaps, but still we were able to easily remove the oxidation and swirls with the minimum of effort and leave a finish ready for the PO85RD Menzerna.

#105 will prove to be a real time saver, and is a product that is as easy to use by both rotary and PC and Meguiar's products such as #80.

It still needs to be tested on clearcoated finishes, but I don't think that it will take long till we do, then I will be adding a bottle of this to my kit as soon as Meg's UK add it to their stock list.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

My first go with the Meguiar's #105 by Metabo using a Meguiar's polishing pad.

A bit of hop, but nothing experience couldn't help with -

Youtube video


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

My first go with the Meguiar's #105 by Meguiar's G220 polisher. Meguiar's said it couldn't be done:thumb:

You tube video


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch's first go with the Meguiar's #105 using the Meguiar's G220 and a 4" sonus spot pad

Youtube video


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Just watched the vids, very impressed.


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

I have not used the M105 with foam yet, just with some yellow edge wool. I apply 2 dime sized blobs to the 8" wool pad, work it in a bit on low speed, then crank it up to 1700 for 15-20 seconds. If too much product is used it will gum up the pad quickly and leave a "nasty" polish residue on the surface that is hard to remove. Also if you work it too long, it will start to marr the paint again with the wool.

After 3-4 passes with M105 this is what the door looked like on a black corvette, which has very hard clear:










Then after 1 pass of 3M UF:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very interesting stuff - a great product review. :thumb:
It would be very nice to have a nice heavy cut alternative to Power Gloss. It will also be interesting to see how you find it with the wool pad, what gmblack 3 has achieved is impressive.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

thats some cut! Great review guys, hope we only see this used in extreme cases.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> thats some cut! Great review guys, hope we only see this used in extreme cases.


It isn't an LSP ready type all in one that's for sure!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Megs #105 the Spinal Tap of polishes

Sorry guys couldn't resist - Paraphrased for artist licence

*L200 Steve*: The numbers all go to twelve. Look, right across the board, twelve,twelve,twelve and... 
*Epoch*: Oh, I see. And most polishes go up to ten? 
*L200 Steve*: Exactly. 
*Epoch*: Does that mean it's got more cut? Is it any more aggresive? 
*L200 Steve*: Well, it's two more, isn't it? It's not ten. You see, most blokes, you know, will be polishing at ten. You're on ten here, all the way up, all the way up, all the way up, you're on ten on your cut scale. Where can you go from there? Where? 
*Epoch*: I don't know. 
*L200 Steve*: Nowhere. Exactly. What we do is, if we need that extra push over the cliff, you know what we do? 
*Epoch*: Put it up to twelve. 
*L200 Steve*: Twelve. Exactly. Two louder. 
*Epoch*: Why don't you just make ten more agressive and make ten be the top number and make that a little more agressive? 
*L200 Steve*: [_pause_] These go to Twelve

Btw great posts guys :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Where was this product when I did the MX5 lol



drive 'n' shine said:


> Megs #105 the Spinal Tap of polishes
> 
> Sorry guys couldn't resist - Paraphrased for artist licence
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It was a comedy weekend that's for sure


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Loving the vid guys. The 105 looks like a worthwhile product. I look forward to more testing and vids.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent and very interesting reviews there guys, making an excellent worthwhile post.


----------



## gmblack3 (May 14, 2007)

Finerdetails said:


> thats some cut! Great review guys, hope we only see this used in extreme cases.


From what I read the amount of cut can be controlled by the pad you use. M105 can be used with a white LC foam pad on something that does not need compounding.

From my experiences M105 does not muck up the paint like PG, 3M extreme cut compound or strada 1000. Its been a while since I used powergloss, but have been using 3M ECC (1200 cut) and sometimes Strada 1000 on hard corvette clear. All of these required a second step with presta 1500 and green edge wool before going to 3M UF to finish out. The M105 cuts faster then all of the products I have mentioned and did not require a second polishing step, I was able to go straight to 3M UF. Depending on clearcoat hardness this process may or may not work for you.

I have a Infiniti M35 in black scheduled for Thursday and 3-5 cars for next week. In black I have a Lexus LS430 and a BMW 745, a silver BMW 645 as well. Possibles are a black 5 series BMW and a silver 3 series. I will report back my findings on these cars using M105.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

gmblack3 said:


> From what I read the amount of cut can be controlled by the pad you use. M105 can be used with a white LC foam pad on something that does not need compounding.
> 
> From my experiences M105 does not muck up the paint like PG, 3M extreme cut compound or strada 1000. Its been a while since I used powergloss, but have been using 3M ECC (1200 cut) and sometimes Strada 1000 on hard corvette clear. All of these required a second step with presta 1500 and green edge wool before going to 3M UF to finish out. The M105 cuts faster then all of the products I have mentioned and did not require a second polishing step, I was able to go straight to 3M UF. Depending on clearcoat hardness this process may or may not work for you.
> 
> I have a Infiniti M35 in black scheduled for Thursday and 3-5 cars for next week. In black I have a Lexus LS430 and a BMW 745, a silver BMW 645 as well. Possibles are a black 5 series BMW and a silver 3 series. I will report back my findings on these cars using M105.


Excellent be good to read your findings

Cheers


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Quick update spoke to Tom at Megs again today who is now looking to bring in some M105

Good news i can tell you


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I got to try this today.

Let me just say, if you have little or no experience with machine polishing, do not even think you should buy this product!!!

The car: Audi A3 - very hard paint

The inital test, Menz Power Gloss at 18 rpms. Three to four hits, with 4-5 passes on each hit.

M105 - one hit, three pases - bye bye to 4 ums of paint!!!!!

Short sweet facts, and one seriously brutal polish!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It is the new king of aggresive polishes that's for sure

But it's so easy to use 

glad you rate it too Iain


----------



## rydawg (Apr 25, 2007)

M105 works superb and there is so much you can do with it. You can also add just a tad of lube to make work a tad longer if needed. Definately a pros choice of polish. The holograming left behind is easily removed by using Uf on a finish pad with ease. The base gloss that 105 gives is stunning. 

I rate it #1. 

Some of you guys know me and know that I have tried hundeds of compounds in my time and 105 just does wonders. It's a super compound and medium polish in one. The non diminishing abrasives stay even across the board resulting in a perfect even cut in much less time. You do not need to spead it even like diminishing abrasives. The better the technique, the better the finish. Megs really put a smile on my face with this one.

Ryan B.


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> My first go with the Meguiar's #105 by Meguiar's G220 polisher. Meguiar's said it couldn't be done:thumb:


Please notice there is a difference between "can't be done" and "we don't recommend it". There is a reason why companies do not recommend something and I understand their motivations even though I have played with M105 using G110 before either of them was released.

So, once again: Officially it is not recommended. Whether you end up trying on your own against recommandation is different story and at that point you are on your own.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

ZoranC said:


> Please notice there is a difference between "can't be done" and "we don't recommend it". There is a reason why companies do not recommend something and I understand their motivations even though I have played with M105 using G110 before either of them was released.
> 
> So, once again: Officially it is not recommended. Whether you end up trying on your own against recommandation is different story and at that point you are on your own.


I know


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

I tried it on wednesday and yes, it's amazing. Around 20 seconds working time with Menzerna wool pad and it removed completely 3000 grit sand marks with a not very bad finish, check the pics:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's potentially dangerous, but in the right hands the product of dreams for hard paint defects


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Epoch said:


> It's potentially dangerous, but in the right hands the product of dreams for hard paint defects


I agree mate, definately it isn't a product for beginners, but for experienced users it's a dream :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Even when working M105 on the Flex I found it to cut very quickly. Really a nice product for deeper swirls and quite the time saver compared to multiple passes using SIP.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

dsms said:


> Even when working M105 on the Flex I found it to cut very quickly. Really a nice product for deeper swirls and quite the time saver compared to multiple passes using SIP.


I have to try it with the Flex. I read that it works nice with the LC purple wool pad, have you tried this combo?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

dsms said:


> Even when working M105 on the Flex I found it to cut very quickly. Really a nice product for deeper swirls and quite the time saver compared to multiple passes using SIP.


 Flex 3401 orbital or 3403 rotary or..?


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

With the 3401, sure


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

maesal said:


> With the 3401, sure


 I was wondering about the 3401 / M105 combo







Shame the 3401 is so expensive.


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Got my Meguiar's #105 today from Clean your Car xcelent service, and 105 now my number 1 product Fantastic Magic in a bottle.


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

last weekend I did my passat (pics coming up later)

I lended my friends G220. First #83 on Megs polishing pad and passats paint just laughed to me. Then #105 with megs cutting pad and started get some results.

I defenetly need more practise with #105 because i couldn't achieve correction level that I wanted but I was defenetly learning more and more while using it. There's deeper rids still on paint but swirls and greyness is gone.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Maikki said:


> last weekend I did my passat (pics coming up later)
> 
> I lended my friends G220. First #83 on Megs polishing pad and passats paint just laughed to me. Then #105 with megs cutting pad and started get some results.
> 
> I defenetly need more practise with #105 because i couldn't achieve correction level that I wanted but I was defenetly learning more and more while using it. There's deeper rids still on paint but swirls and greyness is gone.


Any pictures mate ? :buffer:

:thumb:


----------



## Maikki (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=109773

Actually I found with my friend -08 Audi A6 that when #105 starts drying spritzing small amount water gives long working time and you can achieve really good correction with only one hit.


----------

